# الانبياء



## مريم70 (10 أغسطس 2011)

تحية طيبة وبعد
سؤالي باختصار ماهي وظيفة الانبياء وما هي صفاتهم من وجهة نظر المسيحية ؟
تقبلوا مروري


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 أغسطس 2011)

*نبي، انبياء، نبوة: 
النبي هو من يتكلم او يكتب عما يجول في خاطره، دور ان يكون ذلك اشيء من بنات افكاره، بل هو من قوة خارجة عنه-قوة الله عند المسيحين والعبرانين والمسلمين، وقوة الآلهة المتعددة عند عباد الاصنام الوثنين. وقد عرف النبوات المزيفة، أي انبياء الآلهة الوثنية، معظم اتباع تلك الآلهة من عباد الاصنام، مثل الاشوريين والكلدانيين والمصريين والفينيقين واليونان والرومان، وكان الكهنة كثيراً ما يقومون بالنبوة بطرق مختلفة. وكان الناس يؤمنون بكلامهم ويستشيرونهم في كل لمور حياتهم. وعليهم كانت تتوقف الفتوحات العسكرية والقرارات السياسية. وكانوا كالعرافين والمنجمين ومدعي الغيب اليوم.
وعنت النبوة عند اليهود الاخبار عن الله وخفايا مقاصده، وعن الامور المستقبلية ومصير الشعوب والمدن، والاقدار، بوحي خاص منزل من الله على فم انبيائه المصطفين. وعرف العهد القديم عدداً كبيراً من الانبياء. وكان محور نبواتهم عن مجيء المسيح، وهن التمهيد لمجيئه، وعن الشريعة الموسوية ومصير اليهود والشعب المتعاملة معهم والجاورة لهم.وتكاثر عدد انبياء حوالي القرن الحادي عشر قبل الميلاد، وخاصة في الرامة _1 مم 19: 19-24). وكلن همهم تقوية الايمان بالله وتشجيع اليهود على الصمود في وجه الفلسطينين واصنامهم. واطلق على طلاب تلك المدارس اسم ابناء الانبياء. وكان صموئيل من ابرزهم، حتى قرن اسمه بموسى وهارون (مز 99: 6 وار 15: 1 واع 3: 22-24). وتأسست لبني الانبياء مدارس اخرى، في بيت ايل واريحا والجلجال وغيرها (2 مل 2: 3 و 5 و4: 38 و 6: 1). وكان رئيس المدرسة يدعى اباً وسيداً (1 صم 10: 12 و 2 مل 2: 3) وكانت مناهج المدارس تشتمل تفسير التوراة وتعلم الموسيقى والشعر. ولذلك نمت في تلك المدارس موجة الشعر والغناء واللعب على آلات الطرب عند التلاميذ (خر 15: 20 وقض 4: 4 و 5: 1و1 صم 10: 5 و 2 مل 3: 15 و 1 اخبار 25: 6). وكانت معيشتهم في منتهى البساطة وكانوا يتعودون على التقشف والاكتفاء بالقليل والتنسك وقبول الاحسان البسيط (1 مل 17: 5-8 و2 مل 4: 8-10 و 38 ومت 3: 4). وكان الله يختار من بين هؤلاء التلاميذ عدداً ويقبلهم انبياء له ليعلموا الشعب بما يريده منهم ويختصه بوحيه. الا انه كان بين الانبياء من لم يدخل تلك المدارس، امثال عاموس (عا 7: 14). وكان انبياء الله يواجهون مزيفين للاصنام والهياكل الوثنية-والالهة اشيرة ايام الملكة ايزابيل الفينيقية الاصل (1 مل 18: 19). كما كانوا يواجهون الانبياء الكذبة عند اليهود انفسهم، من اصحاب الارواح الشريرة في نفوسهم.
كان الانبياء من عمادة الحياة في المجتمع العبراني. وكانوا، مع الحكماء والكهنة، مستشاري الدولة ومقرري مصائرها زمن السلم وفي الحروب (ار 18: 18) فقد ارسلهم الله ليعلنوا مشيئته وليصلحوا الاوضاع الاجتماعية والدينية (2 مل 17: 13 وار 25: 4) وليخبروا الشعب عن المسيح الاتي لتخليص العالم.وكان لهم اثر كبير في توجيه الشعب نحو الحق. والحقيقة ان الانبياء اسهموا اسهاماً كبيراً في تأسيس الدولة اليهودية في العهد القديموفي صراعها مع الفلطينين والسوريين. وكانت نبواتهم على انواع، كالاحلام (دا ص 2) والرؤي (اش ص 6 وخر ص 1) والتبليغ (1 مل 13: 20-22 و 1 صم ص 3).
والعهد القديم سجل للنبوات والانبياء. وهو يعرف النبوة بالانباء عن الحوادث المستقبلة (تك 49: 1 وعد 24: 14) التي يكون مصدرها الله (اش 44: 7 45:21) وهو يصف الانبياء بانهم مقامون من عند الله (عا 2: 11) ومعينون منه (1 صم 3: 20 وار 1: 5) ومرسلون من عنده (2 خبار 36: 15 وار 7: 25)، ويحذر العهد القديم من الانبياء الكذبة (تث 18: 20 وار 14: 15 و 23:15 وعد ص 22 وحز 13: 17-19)، ويصفهم بانهم يدعون بانهم مرسلون من عند الله (ار ص 23)، وانهم مرسلون من عند الله فقط لامتحان الشعب (تث 13)، وانهم مسوقون بالارواح الشريرة (1 مل 22: 21). 
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا للسائل وشكرا للتوضيح


----------



## مريم70 (10 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر على الموضوع 
طيب ممكن تكملة لسؤالي وسأعقب على ردك بعدها لو سمحت :
هل يوجد انبياء غير الذين ذكروا في الكتاب المقدس ؟ اي لدى الامم الغير يهودية ؟ 
ثم ممكن توضيح أكثر عن صفات الانبياء والف الف شكر


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 أغسطس 2011)

*بعض أنبياء العهد القديم:

نوح النبي

إبراهيم النبي

إيليا النبي

موسى النبي

صموئيل النبي

ناثان النبي

داود النبي

سليمان النبي

يوئيل النبي

يونان النبي

هوشع النبي

عاموس النبي

إشعياء النبي

ميخا النبي

ناحوم النبي

صفنيا النبي

إرميا النبي

حزقيال النبي

حبقوق النبي

عوبديا النبي

دانيال النبي

حجي النبي

زكريا النبي

ملاخي النبي



بعض نبيات العهد القديم:

مريم النبية (أخت موسى وهرون)

دبورة النبية (قاضية)

خلدة النبية

نوعدية النبية



بعض أنبياء العهد الجديد:

الشهيد يوحنا المعمدان النبي

القديس يوحنا اللاهوتي النبي
بعض نبيات العهد الجديد:

حنة النبية (بنت فنوئيل)

النبيات بنات فيلبس المبشر (أعمال الرسل 21)
لم يذكر لنا الكتاب المقدس عن انبياء لله خارج بنى إسرائيل .*


----------



## بايبل333 (10 أغسطس 2011)

*آسف على سؤالى هذا لم نوح يكون نبى .؟*


----------



## مريم70 (11 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر على تعبكم معاي لكن مازلت لم اصل الى المراد
انا قلت :
1- هل هناك انبياء خارج دائرة بني اسرائيل لدى الامم الاخرى حسب الفكر و المعتقد المسيحي حتى ولو لم يذكروا في الكتاب المقدس ؟
2- ما هي صفات الانبياء ؟ سواء التي اتصفوا بها او التي يجب ان يتصفوا بها ؟


----------



## المفدى بالدم (11 أغسطس 2011)

> 1- هل هناك انبياء خارج دائرة بني اسرائيل لدى الامم الاخرى حسب الفكر و المعتقد المسيحي حتى ولو لم يذكروا في الكتاب المقدس ؟


 
بالقطع لا لم يوجد نبى خارج شعب اسرائيل وذلك لانهم شعب الله المقدس المختار 
كل انبياء الكتاب المقدس خرجوامن شعب اسرائيل 




> 2- ما هي صفات الانبياء ؟ سواء التي اتصفوا بها او التي يجب ان يتصفوا بها ؟


لا يوجد cv محدد للنبى كماتظنين اختنا 
الفكرةكلها فى

1) الاختيار الالهى 

2)والعلاقه الشخصيه مع الله التى تؤهله للتمييز بين الصوت الذى من الله والاصوات الاخرى المزيفه مثل صوت نفسه هو وصوت الشيطان وهكذا حتى لاتتاثر النبوة باى شئ خارجى

فلا يعقل مثلا ان يكون عابد اوثان او تربى فى بيت عبدةاوثان ونقول ان هذا نبى 

3)وايضا الطاعه الغير مشروطه لله حتى يقول مايريده الله حتى لو كان ذلك سيؤدى الى اضطهاده او حتى قتله 
4)الانبياء على طول الكتاب المقدس لم ياتى احدهم لينفى نبوة نبى اخر بدعوى ان الله نسخ وبدل كلامه فلم يحدث ان اتى احد واتى بشريعه عكس شريعه موسى مثلا 

5) مع كل نبى ايد الله هذا الشخص بايات ومعجزات فلم ياتى احدهم من نفسه وقال انا نبى صدقونى والا ساقتلكم بل كل نبى له دعم خاص بمعجزات من الله 

6) خلت نبوة النبى من تمجيده الذاتى فلم ياتى كل نبى بدين جديد سمى دين النبى فلان فلم ياتى احد ليقول دين اليشع او دين يونان بل الكل يقع تحت رساله الهيه واحدة هى رساله للتوبه والاخبار عن المخلص المسيح وايضا لم نسمع اناحدا ممن عاصروا الانبياء فى الكتاب المقدس اتبع حياة النبى كيف كان يلبس او كيف كان يتبول او كيف كان يمشط شعره 
بل خلت رسالتهم من تصرفاتهم لانهم مجرد اشخاص ارسلهم الله ليقولوا رساله معينه ويختفوا بعدها ليظهر الله فقط امام شعبه من خلال رسالته​


----------



## مريم70 (11 أغسطس 2011)

الاخ او الابن مفدي لحظة من فضلك هل تعني انه لا توجد صفات يتصف بها النبي سواء قبل او اثناء النبوة ؟
هل يعني كلامك ان الله ممكن ان يختار اي انسان ليصبح نبيا اي اختيار عشوائي ام هناك صفات تتعلق بمكارم الاخلاق يجب ان يتحلى بها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ثم هل الامم الاخرى غير بني اسرائيل لم تعرف انبياء قط ! ممكن دليل لو سمحت على عدم وجود انبياء لدى الشعوب الاخرى ؟
ثم هل والد نوح او والد ابراهيم كان مؤمن بالله ام كانوا غير مؤمنين
وفي الاخير بني اتمنى ان لا تسقط نفيك على اي انسان مقدس لدى مخالفيك فكل كلامك تلمح به للنبي محمد عليه افضل الصلاة و زكى التسليم فلا داعي للف و الدوران حول نبوة نبي الاسلام 

وما زلت انتظر توضيح أكثر حول صفات النبي سواء قبل بعثته او اثناءها 
تقبلوا  مروري


----------



## جلفاوي (11 أغسطس 2011)

اضافة للاخ مفدي 
7) ان لا يكون اسمه محمد او احمد او مصطفى
8) ان لا يظهر ببلاد العرب او من العرب 
9) بالنسبة لشرط ان لا يكون من بيت عبدة الاوثان يمكن ان يزني او يقتل او يخدع ولا يمكن ان يكون والده او والدته  مثلا قد عبد صنم دا شرط مهم جدا (( اي اذا زنى هو او ابوه او امه مقبول  اما اذا عبد هو او ابوه او جده صنم فلا و الف لا ))
10) ويجب ان لا يعيش 63 عام منها 40 قبل البعثة 
11) مكارم الاخلاق لا علاقة لها بالانبياء فالله حر فيما يختار و هو اعلم بمن يختار


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 أغسطس 2011)

*


جلفاوي قال:



			اضافة للاخ مفدي 
7) ان لا يكون اسمه محمد او احمد او مصطفى
8) ان لا يظهر ببلاد العرب او من العرب 
9) بالنسبة لشرط ان لا يكون من بيت عبدة الاوثان يمكن ان يزني او يقتل او يخدع ولا يمكن ان يكون والده او والدته  مثلا قد عبد صنم دا شرط مهم جدا (( اي اذا زنى هو او ابوه او امه مقبول  اما اذا عبد هو او ابوه او جده صنم فلا و الف لا ))
10) ويجب ان لا يعيش 63 عام منها 40 قبل البعثة 
11) مكارم الاخلاق لا علاقة لها بالانبياء فالله حر فيما يختار و هو اعلم بمن يختار
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

السؤال إطاره محدد داخل دائرة الكتاب المقدس . فياريت منشتتش الموضوع .
*


----------



## المفدى بالدم (11 أغسطس 2011)

> الاخ او الابن مفدي لحظة من فضلك هل تعني انه لا توجد صفات يتصف بها النبي سواء قبل او اثناء النبوة ؟



وهل ما كتبته لحضرتك لا يكفى ؟؟؟
او غير واضح ؟؟؟؟




> هل يعني كلامك ان الله ممكن ان يختار اي انسان ليصبح نبيا اي اختيار عشوائي ام هناك صفات تتعلق بمكارم الاخلاق يجب ان يتحلى بها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



وهل حمل كلامى معنى  اختيار عشوائى ؟؟؟
هل ما قلته يعنى اختيارا عشوائيا ؟؟؟
هل اقتصارالانبياء على بنى اسرائيل ليس شرطا ؟؟
هل العلاقه الشخصيه للنبى واهله ليست شرطا ؟؟؟
هل باقى المواصفات ليست شرطا ؟؟؟



> ثم هل الامم الاخرى غير بني اسرائيل لم تعرف انبياء قط ! ممكن دليل لو سمحت على عدم وجود انبياء لدى الشعوب الاخرى ؟



احضرى انتى دليلا على وجودهم ان كانوا موجودين  
ولن اتركك بدون رد يشف ىغليلك 
ف ىقصه النبى يونان ارسله الله الى نينوى ليوبخم على شرورهم 


> ثم هل والد نوح او والد ابراهيم كان مؤمن بالله ام كانوا غير مؤمنين



نعم كان والد نوح يخاف الله ويحبه انظرى سفر التكوين الاصحاح الخامس 

1 هذا كتاب مواليد آدم ، يوم خلق الله الإنسان. على شبه الله عمله

2 ذكرا وأنثى خلقه، وباركه ودعا اسمه آدم يوم خلق

3 وعاش آدم مئة وثلاثين سنة، وولد ولدا على شبهه كصورته ودعا اسمه شيثا

4 وكانت أيام آدم بعد ما ولد شيثا ثماني مئة سنة، وولد بنين وبنات

5 فكانت كل أيام آدم التي عاشها تسع مئة وثلاثين سنة، ومات

6 وعاش شيث مئة وخمس سنين، وولد أنوش

7 وعاش شيث بعد ما ولد أنوش ثماني مئة وسبع سنين، وولد بنين وبنات

8 فكانت كل أيام شيث تسع مئة واثنتي عشرة سنة، ومات

9 وعاش أنوش تسعين سنة ، وولد قينان

10 وعاش أنوش بعد ما ولد قينان ثماني مئة وخمس عشرة سنة، وولد بنين وبنات

11 فكانت كل أيام أنوش تسع مئة وخمس سنين، ومات

12 وعاش قينان سبعين سنة، وولد مهللئيل

13 وعاش قينان بعد ما ولد مهللئيل ثماني مئة وأربعين سنة، وولد بنين وبنات

14 فكانت كل أيام قينان تسع مئة وعشر سنين، ومات

15 وعاش مهللئيل خمسا وستين سنة، وولد يارد

16 وعاش مهللئيل بعد ما ولد يارد ثماني مئة وثلاثين سنة، وولد بنين وبنات

17 فكانت كل أيام مهللئيل ثماني مئة وخمسا وتسعين سنة، ومات

18 وعاش يارد مئة واثنتين وستين سنة، وولد أخنوخ

19 وعاش يارد بعد ما ولد أخنوخ ثماني مئة سنة، وولد بنين وبنات

20 فكانت كل أيام يارد تسع مئة واثنتين وستين سنة، ومات

21 وعاش أخنوخ خمسا وستين سنة، وولد متوشالح

22 وسار أخنوخ مع الله بعد ما ولد متوشالح ثلاث مئة سنة، وولد بنين وبنات

23 فكانت كل أيام أخنوخ ثلاث مئة وخمسا وستين سنة

24 وسار أخنوخ مع الله ، ولم يوجد لأن الله أخذه

25 وعاش متوشالح مئة وسبعا وثمانين سنة، وولد لامك

26 وعاش متوشالح بعد ما ولد لامك سبع مئة واثنتين وثمانين سنة، وولد بنين وبنات

27 فكانت كل أيام متوشالح تسع مئة وتسعا وستين سنة، ومات

28 وعاش لامك مئة واثنتين وثمانين سنة، وولد ابنا

29 ودعا اسمه نوحا، قائلا: هذا يعزينا عن عملنا وتعب أيدينا من قبل الأرض التي لعنها الرب

30 وعاش لامك بعد ما ولد نوحا خمس مئة وخمسا وتسعين سنة، وولد بنين وبنات

31 فكانت كل أيام لامك سبع مئة وسبعا وسبعين سنة، ومات

32 وكان نوح ابن خمس مئة سنة. وولد نوح: ساما، وحاما،ويافث



هل رايت دعا ابونوح(لامك ) اسمه نوحا قائلا انه يعزيناعن تعب ايدينا فىالارض التى لعنها الرب



ووالد ابراهيم ايضا كان مؤمنا لانه من نسل سام ابن نوح 




> وفي الاخير بني اتمنى ان لا تسقط نفيك على اي انسان مقدس لدى مخالفيك فكل كلامك تلمح به للنبي محمد عليه افضل



انتى سالتى سؤالا وانا اجبت اجابتى فلماذا تضجرين منها الان هذا ايمانى 
الم يكن المسيح مقدسا لدينا حين حاول محمد هدم صورته فى القران ونزع الالوهيه عنه؟؟؟؟ 
لا تقذفينا بحجارة وبيت نبيك من زجاج 





> وما زلت انتظر توضيح أكثر حول صفات النبي سواء قبل بعثته او اثناءها



حددى ما تريدى  ونحن تحت امرك



> تقبلوا  مروري



شكرا لمرورك


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 أغسطس 2011)

لاحظت أن نبرة الحوار فى تعليقات مريم70 - وجلفاوى فجأءة اصابها الشطط والانفعال البالغ واخذ الحوار منحى جديد موجه لايدولوجيا بعينها مما يؤكد أن السؤءال سؤال  عبثي جدلى - الغرض منه التحرش الجدلى والمشاغبة الحوارية فقط ليس إستفهامى حوارى - 
 ارد  على الاخت مريم70 : هناك أفكارنا التى نستقيها من كتابنا المقدس المعصوم
ومسيحنا القدوس البار ومن مفاهيم كنيستنا ونبسطها لسيادتكم كالاتى إذ صدقت نيتكم للحوار
الأنــــــــــــــــبــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــاء والرســــــــــــــل


1- هم بشر كاملوا البشرية -من  بنى آدم 
2-كانت الاغلبية الكاسحة منهم رجالا من بنى إسرائيل
3- يشترط فى النبي طبعا السمو الروحى والادبي والكمال الاخلاقي بوجه عام
4- النبي مطلوب منه توصيل كلمة الله إلى شعبه أفرادا وجماعات حيث يأتمنهم الله على مضمون رسالة معينة  إلى البشرية جمعاء -إلا إذا خصص الرسالة كأن يذكر فيها كونها مخصصة إلى شخص أو مجموعه أشخاص بعينهم أو بصفتهم و هو تعالى الذى يحدد  إنطباقها على من يقصدهم من الناس مالم يذكر بخلاف ذلك- -على أن تبلغ الرسالة فى مكان ما وفى حدود فترة زمنية ما.- كما ان هذه الرسالة  محدده بطريقة الابلاغ هل هى شفاهية كرسالة الله الى فرعون بيد موسي ام كتابية يلزم تسجيلها بالنص.
5- النبي هو وليد بيئته وثقافته وابن عصره  فى اسلوبه  فى التعبير عن المضمون العقيدي والفكرى الذى غئتمنه الله على إبلاغه مالم يطلب الله منه أن يلتزم -فى حالات معينة - بنص حرفي معين لا يخرج عنه وهنا غالبا تكون الرسالة محدده ومقتضبة.
6-روح الله يهيمن على كيان النبي ويسيطر على عقله وحواسه وفكره وينطق من خلاله بالكلمات الدالة على الفكر الالهى دون ملاشاه  حرية النبي او إخراس شخصه او ارادته او مسح شخصيته. فالمرسل إليه أيضا هو إبن عصره والله يهمه الكلام الى ذلك الطرف أو الكيان بلغة يفهمها فى ذلك الزمان وبأبجدية يشعر بها - بصرف النظر عن إنطباعات الاجيال المتلاحقة والبيئات المختلفة على كر السنين.
مبدأء ذهبي 
1- الله يحترم جدا  حريةالارادة البشرية لانها صنعة يدية للانسان المخلوق الذى أحبه وكرمه وإحترمه
وهنا قاعدة فى الكتاب المقدس -ومفتاح  لفهم  الغالبية المطلقة من الاشكاليات أن غله الكتاب المقدس يحترم - حرية الارادة البشرية كاملا-  وحرية الاقتناع 
2- المبدأء الثانى الذهبي هو أن أى إختلافا يمكن ان نصادفه فى الكتاب المقدس لمواقف عسرة الفهم- هو ناتج عن تغيير الاجيال والتاريخ والتطور الفكرى والثقافي للبشر لا لله-يعنى لماذا قال الله عين بعين فى العهد القديم ثم جاء ليقول اما انا فأقول لكم لاتقاوموا الشر... البشرية تغييرت ونضجت فكان لابد ان يتم تطوير ونضوج التشريع ارتقاء الى مستوى الكمال -الذى لم ولن يتحقق الا فى المسيح وحده.
7- الله يهيمن بروحه على النبي ليعلن له بالروح القدس الموضوع او المواضيع فى افكارها الرئيسية وعناصرها المتكاملة لكن لا يفرض عليه الالفاظ التى يعبر بها عن الحقائق.
البي فاضل وعلى خلق وايضا روح الله يتلبسه ويحل فيه للايحاء له لكن  روح الله لايغير خلقته من ادمى الى ملاك\\ ولا يعصمه فى حياته الشخصية الذاتية \\ فالقاضي والدكتور والوكيل للنيابة هو انسان له مواعيد عمل  وله حياته الشخصية الخاصة تماما مثلنا وله اوقات اجازات.
8-ليس أحدا لدينا كاملا معصوما من الخطأء إلا الله المسيح يسوع ربنا
9-أخطأء الانبياء وتصرفاتهم ليست فى حد ذاتها  سبب لمحاكاتهم فلكل أحد- لكل زمان -لكل مكان ظروفه الخاصة فلا وجود لدينا لما يعرف كونه  سُّنة عن فلان- 
10-الكتاب لما ذكر أخطاء الانبياء ذكرها مدانة منتقدة  وأبان أن سببها هى أوقات ضعفت فيها العلاقة مع الله وتدهورت حالة الشخص بسبب نقص محبته وايمانه وغيرته كخطاء عابر مصدره الضعف البشري. ذكرها الكتاب مدانة لا ممدوحة
ذكرها الكتاب لنتعظ ولنحترص من محاكاتها -عبرة لنا
11-الانبياء المنسوب لهم الخطأء فى السلوك الشخصي وليس فى الوحى المعصوم مذكور عنهم أنهم تابوا -والكتاب أشاد بتوبتهم البالغة النصوح-وعظم الكتاب توجيه نظر دارسيه الى هذه التوبه كشئ جيد مقبول ومطلوب
12-الكتاب المقدس ينادى بالتوبة ومراجعة النفس وترك مافى الانسان من معاصي فهى أول كلمة دعى بها يوحنا المعمدان واول كلمة دعا بها الرب يسوع واول كلمة حاضر بها بطرس الالاف فى سفر اعمال الرسل بكل مايلزم التوبة من وقار وخشوع وتطهر ونسك. 
 فذكر اخطاء الانبياء التى كانت عابرة فى عموم حياتهم الشخصية التقوية كان على سبيل الاتعاظ والتاكيد ان ليس معصوما الا الله-ليس للترويج للرزيلة او شرعنتها...
الله يهديكى


----------



## ElectericCurrent (12 أغسطس 2011)

ألأنبيأء   والرسل
13- خلصنا إلى  أن من صفات الله :أحترام  الله لحرية إرادة الانسان وبالتالى نشير إلى النقاط الهامة التالية 1-   - الله تنازل من علو وليس  تعالى: تنازل فى مفردات اللغة ومعانيها وتكاليفها تنازل غلى الانسان ليرفعه لاتعالى عليه ليعرفه بضعته فالله طويل الروح رؤؤف رحيم صديّق شفوق وهو معلم صالح وراعى حنون-فقدم للانسان الانبياء والنبوات التى تمهد لهم الطريق للتلاقي مع الله المحب ولما كان الانسان عاجز عن الارتفاع الى مالله تنازل الله الى ماللانسان -وعُد من أهم وظائف النبي كشف ما تيسر له من أسرار تشير الى مسيح الله الفادى المخلص بقدر ماتستوعبه عقول بنى جيله 
2-حرص الله على إبلاغ الرسالة  التى يريدها بلغة يفهما من أرسل إليهم وتؤثر فيهم لا بلغة بليغة لاتؤثر فيهم وتعطل بنيانهم ونموهم فالامر لاعلاقة له بإستعراض  البلاغة اللفظية التى كانت مقصورة على أقلية هى النخب المثقفة وإستعمل الله إسلوبه البسيط المألووف فى الكتاب المقدس-لكن فى أوقات معينة سادت فيها ثقافات والفاظ الشعوب والعبادات المجاورة الدخيلة ع الشعب المكلف من الله كحامل رسالة الله بين الامم- لجأء الوحى ألألهى لاستعمال أساليبهم اللغويةالجديدة التى تقمصوها للفت نظرهم ولاقامة الحجة عليهم وإبطال أى عذر لهم-ومع ذلك تعتبر هاته الاساليب أقليه نادرة جدا تحصيها أصابع اليد الواحده-كحزقيال 16و23ونشيد الانشاد الذى لايفتر المزايدون عن ان يتغنوا بما فيهما من الفاظ ظاهرها حسي لكن ماتحمله من معانى ومقصودات تخص جوهر الرجوع الى الله والتوبة وذم الابتعاد عنه-والنهى عن الكفر به-فالاسلوب الحسي هنا مبعثه الى شيوع هذا الاسلوب فى هذا الزمن بين هؤلاء البشر الذين قصد الوحى الالهى مخاطبتهم
3-تدرج الله مع  تدرج  تطور ونضوج الفكر البشرى تشريعيا وأدبيا-وبالتالى إعلان حقائق عقائدية ولاهوتية فالثالوث والوحدانية-وتجسد الكلمة والفداء هى العقيدة الرئيسية المحورية فى الكتاب المقدس لكن تطور الافصاح عنها والتعبير عن مشتملاتها بتدريج استعداد الفكر البشري للاستيعاب والقبول -دون إنحراف للرسالة عن مسارها مما يسبب الضرر لاهل تلك المرحلة بمعنى أننا لا يمكننا ان نكلم أهل سنة 800 ق م  عن الانترنت والاي فون والتلفزيون مثلا مع كون هذه الاجهزة إستطعنا الحصول عليها واقعا معاشا فى القرنالحادى والعشرين الميلادى بناءا على توظيفنا لمكتسبا العلم على مدار مئات السنين فهذا لا يعنى ان الانترنت والاى فون باطل أو بدعة .
إذن الهنا الرؤءف الرحوم كلى الحنان وهويتدرج مع احتياجات البشر وقدرات البشر  فى الاعلان عن الحقائق,.


----------



## مريم70 (13 أغسطس 2011)

الف الف شكر على التوضيحات الجد مفيدة وتكملة لاسئلتي 
3- ماهي الصفات الواجب توفرها في القس او البابا ؟ وهل هو معصوم من الخطأ ؟
ارجوا ان تكون الاجابة واضحة ومحددة وعلى شكل نقاط ولكم مني اطيب المنى
امكم مريم


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 أغسطس 2011)

*


مريم70 قال:



			الف الف شكر على التوضيحات الجد مفيدة وتكملة لاسئلتي 
3- ماهي الصفات الواجب توفرها في القس او البابا ؟ وهل هو معصوم من الخطأ ؟
ارجوا ان تكون الاجابة واضحة ومحددة وعلى شكل نقاط ولكم مني اطيب المنى
امكم مريم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

+القس والبابا غير معصومان من الأخطاء 
++لايوجد بشرى واحد معصوم من الخطأ إلا رب المجد يسوع .
+++ أمنا مريم على أساس انك كام سنه هو مريم 70 ده اسم ولا سن .
*


----------



## مريم70 (13 أغسطس 2011)

اقتباس :
*لايوجد بشرى واحد معصوم من الخطأ إلا رب المجد يسوع .*
وهل رب المجد يسوع بشر ؟؟؟؟؟
انا سألت عن البابا و القساوسة والذين هم من البشر !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ثم سؤالك عن عمري حيفيدك في ايه ؟ ومع ذلك سأصارحك انا استاذة فلسفة عمري 59 سنة امازيغية الاصل جزائرية الموطن حفيذة لالة فطيمة نسومر ارتحت يا بني !


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 أغسطس 2011)

*


مريم70 قال:



			اقتباس :
لايوجد بشرى واحد معصوم من الخطأ إلا رب المجد يسوع .
وهل رب المجد يسوع بشر ؟؟؟؟؟
+أيوه رب المجد يسوع بشر
انا سألت عن البابا و القساوسة والذين هم من البشر !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
++تمت الإجابة عنه لاعصمه لأى بشرى إلا المسيح.
ثم سؤالك عن عمري حيفيدك في ايه ؟ ومع ذلك سأصارحك انا استاذة فلسفة عمري 59 سنة امازيغية الاصل جزائرية الموطن حفيذة لالة فطيمة نسومر ارتحت يا بني !
+++ انتى سبب السؤال لما قلتى امكم وعلى العموم كان مجرد سؤال إستفسارى مش تحقيق يعنى

أنقر للتوسيع...

تمت الإجابه داخل الإقتباس.*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 أغسطس 2011)

مريم70 قال:


> اقتباس :
> *لايوجد بشرى واحد معصوم من الخطأ إلا رب المجد يسوع .*
> وهل رب المجد يسوع بشر ؟؟؟؟؟
> انا سألت عن البابا و القساوسة والذين هم من البشر !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ثم سؤالك عن عمري حيفيدك في ايه ؟ ومع ذلك سأصارحك انا استاذة فلسفة عمري 59 سنة امازيغية الاصل جزائرية الموطن حفيذة لالة فطيمة نسومر ارتحت يا بني !





((وهل رب المجد يسوع بشر ؟؟؟؟؟ ))  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

وأمال إحنا بنقول فى آيه من الصبح ، يا أستاذة !!!!!!!!

ما إحنا قلنا مرات عديدة أن ربنا يسوع المسيح هو الله المتجسد

هو معجزة ، هو إتحاد اللاهوت بناسوت ، هيأه لذاته من أحشاء العذراء ، بمعجزة ليس لها مثيل ، بدون تغيير لطبيعة اللاهوت ولا الناسوت ، وبدون فصل بينهما


----------



## مريم70 (13 أغسطس 2011)

يا بني المستثني يجب ان يكون من نفس جنس المستثنى منه فلا يصح ان نقول كل الازهار جميلة الا البلبل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ولهذا لا تصح عبارة كل البشر خطِئين إلا رب المجد يسوع لانه ليس من جنس البشر هذا ما اردت توضيحه
ثم انت لم تخبرني بمعلومات عنك كما فعلت انا معك من باب الاتيكيت بس


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 أغسطس 2011)

*


مريم70 قال:



			يا بني المستثني يجب ان يكون من نفس جنس المستثنى منه فلا يصح ان نقول كل الازهار جميلة الا البلبل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ولهذا لا تصح عبارة كل البشر خطِئين إلا رب المجد يسوع لانه ليس من جنس البشر هذا ما اردت توضيحه
ثم انت لم تخبرني بمعلومات عنك كما فعلت انا معك من باب الاتيكيت بس
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مين قال ان الانسان يسوع المسيح مش من جنس البشر هو أنتى بتدعى العلم وانت جاهله وخلاص.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 أغسطس 2011)

*



			مع ذلك سأصارحك انا استاذة فلسفة عمري 59 سنة امازيغية الاصل جزائرية الموطن حفيذة لالة فطيمة نسومر ارتحت يا بني !
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ليه تكذبى وتقولى انعمرك 59 سنه وانتى عمرك 41 سنه ؟*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 أغسطس 2011)

القس  والبابا

[/RIGHT]​من الساعات ألأولى التى بدأءت فيها كرازة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح بشكل علنى .. وكما يظهر من جميع الاناجيل التى بين أيادينا سؤاء مسيحين أو غير ذلك سؤاء الاناجيل القانونية أو المنحولة التى طالما فتشناها لنجد فيها ما يساعد على الهجوم على المسيحية -وعلى الكنيسة ذلك الكيان الذى يكرهه أعداء المسيح المصلوب أيما عداء وأشدما كراهيية فهذا الكيان المكروه منهم(ظلما طبعا) هو السبب ال(متهم بتبديل دين سيدنا عيسي و منسوب إلى هذا الكيان -الكنيسة أنها هى سبب كل مايكرهه المسلمون) 
من الساعات الاولى لكرازة المسيح بدأء فى إنتخاب وإنتقاء وتعيين   إثنى عشر  ثم إثنين وسبعين من خواصه ألاحباء الذين توسم فيهم غيرة مقدسة وتديين سليم وعقل حاد يقظ وشجاعة وجلد وضمير يقظ ونشاط روحى لا يعرف الكلل أو الملل أو التراجع  . والسيد المسيح أشركهم  معه فى العمل الرعوى  الدعوى الانجيل بحسب متى اصحاح10 والانجيل بحسب لوقا الاصحاح10 وغيرها
قدر المسيح ان الوقت مقصر وأن عنصر الوقت ليس فى صالحه فأولى عناية فائقة للاهتمام بتجهيزهم الروحى  وغعدادهم الدينى والثقافي والتعليمى فتجاوز التقسيمات المألوفة للوقت  وطاح بأوقات الراحه وواصل معهم وبهم ولهم الليل بالنهار  فأظهر الانجيل غير ذى مرة تغلب النعاس عليهم أو تغلب الارهاق والجوع والعطش عليهم بسبب إجتهاد ربهم فى عملية الدراسة المكثفة والاعداد المركز لجماعة القادة الاوليين للجماعة المسيحية (الائمة والدعاة)الذين كانوا حوالى 84 شخصا غير قيادة النساء -المريمات للنساء والاطفال.بالاضافة الى اكثر من 500 من الرجال ظهر لهم جماعيا المسيح بعد القيامة .
-لابأس بظهور بعض المفاهيم الخاطئة -والتصرفات البدائية -من رموز هذه الجماعة 
كأن يستل أحدهم ذات مرة سيفه -أو ان يطلب شقيقين منهما ذات مرة مركزا مروقا فى بلاط المسيح الملك حين ظهوره رئيسا وربا سماويا. حالا تلافي الرب يسوع كل هذه السلبيات وصحح المفاهيم وعدل الطباع والامزجه.
-ومع حلول يوم الخمسين وحلول الروح القدوس -روح الله الناري البارئ الخالق المصور على هؤلاء القاده تقشبت العقول وتمت النعمة ووصلت ذروتها وباتوا فى أكمل وجه -أحبارا أجلاء-هؤلاء هم القاده  للكنيسة المتنامية . كلهم شهود منذ أول يوم رؤاء فيه الرب يسوع ماشيا على بحر الجليل إلى اليوم الذى صعد فيه على جبل الزيتون شهود عدول شهود رؤية شخصية عيانية مباشرة وسامعين لتعاليمه ونبراته لاتزال تطن فى أذانهم معاصرين لقيامته وصعوده -نائلين نعمة المعزى البارقليط فى يوم الخمسين فى اطار كيان موحد لجماعة مسيحية فاقت عددها اكثر من خمسمائة أخ وبدأنا العدد بخانة الآلآف فى أوائل إصحاحات سفر أعمال الرسل.
3-تأسست المسيحية والحال هكذا فى  رحم مجتمعى لدولة يهودية 
لذه الاخيرة مجمعا مشيخيا إجتماعيا وبرلمانيا من 72 عضوا من الشيوخ 6 من كل سبط مجلسا شعبيا محليا معنينا بالاحوال الاجتماعية والامنية والسياسية---- مع مجمع كل الكهنة ورؤساء الكهنة وهو مجمع كله من الاحبار من قبيلة لاوى فقط ومعنيا بالاحوال الدينية والرعوية للشعب اليهودى وما يتهدد هويته وتراثة الدينى والثقافي,
-وكل هذا فى إطار دولة مستعمرة -رومانية تقوم على النظام الجمهوري ولها برلمانها(مجلس السيناتورز) ومؤسساتها الحضارية ودستورها وقوانينها التى سبقت به منطقتنا العربية من زمن يوليوس قيصر.
على ذلك فالكنيسة كيان جمعى منظم  ممنهج مؤسسي ضمن مؤسسات الدولة والمجتمع . وهو كيان له تعاليمه ومفاهيمه ونظمه ولوائحه التى ينظمها مجالس القاده الذين بداؤءا كنواه مجلسا من 82شخصا  آخذين فى التوسع والنمو والضم.
-القس والبابا ليس أحد منهما إطلاقا معصوما أو بمنأي عن الخطأء -رغم حرصنا على إنتخاب الاصلح دينا وعلما وتقوى .
ولهذا فالعمل الكنسي قائم على النظام الجمهورى المؤسسي وليس الادارة الفردية ...فلا توجد الشخصانية إطلاقا فى العمل الكنسي الذى تحكمه النظام الجماعى المجتمعى الشديد الصرامة فى التدقيق على كل ما يخص العقيدة والعبادة والفكر الروحى التعليمى العام... وكم من قس أو بطريرك   أو أسقف شذ  وإنحرف عن المفاهيم الروحية للجماعة المؤسسية الكنيسية مما ادى لتصدى الكل  -الجماعة للخارج عن الاجماع -او للشاطط الشطيط تصديا صارما جادا حادا ربما ينتهى بالاطاحة به إلى مزبلة التاريخ.
-فالسلطة والعصمة والهيمنة للتفكير والتفسير الجماعى لجماعة العلماء  وليس للفرد وهذا اضمن ضامن للصلاح -وأعظم ضابط  للصحة فى التعليم
-المجامع المقدسة لا تجتمع لإبتداع أو إبتكار جديدا دخيلا \\ أو تغيير تعليما متوارثا -بل للانتصار للحق وللتأكيد على الشرعية للمؤكد المآلوف المعتاد المتفق عليه بلا تجديد ولا تحوير ولا تغيير-فالمجامع المقدسة -القس والبابا هو نظير الهيئة  العالمية العامة لعلماء المسيحيين- أو مجمع البحوث المسيحية... فلماذا يشطط الخيال ويجمح ليتصور عن مجامع  أحبار المسيحين شئ -ويبرئ منه مجامع علماء غيرهم؟   
[/U][/COLOR]


----------



## المفدى بالدم (17 أغسطس 2011)

> اضافة للاخ مفدي


 
اهلا جلفاوى ..مازلت موجودا بعدكل ما اانكشف من جهلك فى مواضيع سابقه 
لم استطع الرد لاننى كنت مضطرا للسفر وقت قراءة مشاركتك
وهااناا اعود اليك من جديد  leasantr
وساعلمك شيئا مهما فى مشاركتى هذه 


> 7) ان لا يكون اسمه محمد او احمد او مصطفى


 
او حتى قثم بن عبد مناف ....بالمناسبه هل عبد الله ابو محمد الذى مات قبل ولادته باربع سنوات   اسمه عبد الله ؟؟؟؟ منتظر ردك


> 8) ان لا يظهر ببلاد العرب او من العرب


هذه حقيقه
 فلا توجد نبوة من بلاد العرب لانهم من نسل اسماعيل ابن الجاريه هاجر عابدة الوثن قبل الزواج بابراهيم 



> بالنسبة لشرط ان لا يكون من بيت عبدة الاوثان يمكن ان يزني او يقتل او يخدع ولا يمكن ان يكون والده او والدته مثلا قد عبد صنم دا شرط مهم جدا (( اي اذا زنى هو او ابوه او امه مقبول اما اذا عبد هو او ابوه او جده صنم فلا و الف لا ))


 
ههههههه
طبعا كلامك مبنى على وحى النكاح وهو القران وما تدعيهم انبياء ليسوا انبياء عندنا واولهم لوط يا جلف ...اوى 

اما عنالزنىفلا تتكلم فمحمد ابو الزناة واسال صفيه اللى قفشته على سرير حفصه بيزنى بماريا القبطيه 
واما عن القتل فحدث ولا حرج
 محمد السفاح سافك الدماء هو والصعاليك امثاله 


> 10) ويجب ان لا يعيش 63 عام منها 40 قبل البعثة


 
اى بعثه ؟؟
بعثه القتل والنهب ؟؟
والاربعين عاما كان عابد وثن نجس هو وابوه وامه انجاس كفار 




> 11) مكارم الاخلاق لا علاقة لها بالانبياء فالله حر فيما يختار و هو اعلم بمن يختار


 
وطبعا محمد هوة بتاع مكارم الاخلاق 
زنى بماريا القبطيه 
مص لسان عائشه فى نهار رمضان :t31:
مباشرةالنساء فى المحيضleasantr
الجماع باحدى عشرة زوجه فى ساعه واحدة بغسل واحد :a63:
اغتصاب صفيه فى نفس اليوم الذى قتل فيه ابوها وامها وكل قبيلتها دون اكتراث حتى بشهور  عدتها التى شرعها هو :cry2:
قتل فاطمه بنت اسد المراة البالغه من العمر مائه وعشرين سنعه بشقها بين جملين :cry2:
مضاجعه زوجه عمه وهى ميتعه فى قبرها :spor2:
التكحل واللبس ثياب النساء ووضع الحناء :smil16:


ونعم الاخلاق


----------



## My Rock (22 أغسطس 2011)

تم حذف السب والشتيمة والرد عليها.
فليستمر الحوار بأدب وإحترام.


----------



## جلفاوي (12 نوفمبر 2011)

سيدي مفدي اشكرك على ردك المفحم وعلى عباراتك المحترمة الدالة على حسن تربيتك ورفعة مستواك فكما يقال (كل اناء بما فيه ينضح) فقد اثبت فعلا مدى نبلك واحترامك للآخرين ولمقدسات غيرك واحببت اعدائك كما امرك دينك بالضبط واصل وفقك الله واتمنى لك ان لا تموت غيضا في اليوم سبعين مرة كما يعتقد مخالفيك من المسلمين فهم يضنون كما يقول كتابهم انك ممن يموت غيضا من الكفار .
لك مني اطيب المنى يا سيد المحترمين
ملاحظة بسيطة للزعيم الف شكر اخي الفاضل على تنقيحك للردود وحذف منها ما هو سب وشتم واهانة لمقدسات الغير كما فعلت مع رد اخي مفدي رقم 24 فقد تركته ردا محترم جدا جدا فشكرا مرة اخرى
ونتمنى لمنتدانا هذا الاستمرار في احترام مقدسات المسلمين وعلى نهج الاخ المحترم جدا مفدي


----------

